# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 16.04.2010 - 17.04.2010

## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Bredolab.dta -> c:\documents and settings\cj grib\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\monxga32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.15135 )Backdoor.Win32.Hupigon.kokl -> c:\docume~1\4749~1.hom\locals~1\temp\vwuj.dllBackdoor.Win32.Krafcot.ov -> c:\windows\system32\ez3eboskut\f001.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.50456, BitDefender: Trojan.Rincux.AW, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Krafcot.ov -> c:\documents and settings\localservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\um5nxx0p\f001[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.50456, BitDefender: Trojan.Rincux.AW, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )not-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.LanAgent.b -> c:\windows\system32\sysuser\svchost.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.20 -> c:\windows\system32\admdll.dll ( DrWEB: Program.RemoteAdmin.21 )not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.HideWindows -> c:\windows\system32\cmdow.exePacked.Win32.Krap.ao -> c:\users\сергей\appdata\local\temp\ctv1059 .exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLC.Asdas.3, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3604514, AVAST4: Win32:Crypt-GBZ [Drp] )Packed.Win32.Krap.ao -> c:\users\сергей\appdata\local\temp\ctv91 .exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLC.Asdas.3, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3604514, AVAST4: Win32:Crypt-GBZ [Drp] )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.aatt -> c:\users\сергей\appdata\local\temp\304.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Gen:Heur.Krypt.24, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-AI [Cryp] )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.aatv -> c:\documents and settings\1\csrss.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Rimecud.1, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-AI [Cryp] )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.ann -> j:\recycler\explorer.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Worm.P2P.Palevo.B, NOD32: Win32/Peerfrag.EE worm, AVAST4: Win32:Rimecud-B [Wrm] )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.ann -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-5625242918-9362903069-889545326-5248\wmiprvse.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Worm.P2P.Palevo.B, NOD32: Win32/Peerfrag.EE worm, AVAST4: Win32:Rimecud-B [Wrm] )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.ann -> recycler\explorer.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Worm.P2P.Palevo.B, NOD32: Win32/Peerfrag.EE worm, AVAST4: Win32:Rimecud-B [Wrm] )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Cycler.ozk -> c:\program files\daemon tools lite\daemon        .exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLC.Asdas.4, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.APHU, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Cycler.ozk -> c:\program files\daemon tools lite\daemon          .exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLC.Asdas.4, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.APHU, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Cycler.ozk -> c:\program files\daemon tools lite\daemon     .exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLC.Asdas.4, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.APHU, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Cycler.ozk -> c:\windows\temp\wmpscfgs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLC.Asdas.4, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.APHU, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Cycler.ozk -> c:\users\сергей\appdata\local\temp\wmpscfgs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLC.Asdas.4, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.APHU, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Cycler.ozk -> c:\program files\internet explorer\js.mui ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLC.Asdas.4, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.APHU, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Cycler.ozk -> c:\program files\daemon tools lite\daemon      .exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLC.Asdas.4, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.APHU, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Cycler.ozk -> c:\program files\daemon tools lite\daemon       .exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLC.Asdas.4, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.APHU, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.dldf -> c:\windows\csrsc.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.dljj -> c:\windows\system32\anitsvstart.dll ( BitDefender: DeepScan:Generic.Peed.A4838A1A )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Geral.pzo -> c:\windows\system32\77734.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoader1.1999, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.Agent.ZAW, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-AEVX [Trj] )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.XBlocker.gq -> \update_flash_player_x105.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.ahyu -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exeTrojan.Win32.AutoRun.bm -> j:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen, AVAST4: VBS:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.hm -> d:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.Autorun.AKY, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.VB.DU worm, AVAST4: VBS:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.hm -> c:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.Autorun.AKY, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.VB.DU worm, AVAST4: VBS:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.hm -> f:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.Autorun.AKY, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.VB.DU worm, AVAST4: VBS:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.hm -> e:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.Autorun.AKY, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.VB.DU worm, AVAST4: VBS:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.BHO.afrh -> c:\program files\sam\module.dllTrojan.Win32.FraudPack.apul -> c:\program files\adobe\157311.old ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.59885, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3602489, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Inject.aonq -> c:\users\сергей\appdata\local\temp\4042846.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Siggen.14741, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3639932, AVAST4: Win32:Crypt-GCF [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Inject.aonq -> c:\users\сергей\appdata\local\temp\4013.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Siggen.14741, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3639932, AVAST4: Win32:Crypt-GCF [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Inject.aonq -> c:\users\сергей\appdata\local\temp\8106.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Siggen.14741, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3639932, AVAST4: Win32:Crypt-GCF [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.KillAV.gca -> c:\windows\system32\scvhost.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.7039, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Scar.bznj -> c:\windows\system32\z\b7878.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad1.53651, BitDefender: Trojan.Rincux.AW )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.bbbt -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\a8a2019\sga8a2.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.2516, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.TDss.12, AVAST4: Win32:Jifas-FB [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.VB.adwx -> c:\users\сергей\appdata\local\temp\037.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.267, BitDefender: IRC-Worm.Generic.10514, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.VB.adwx -> c:\users\сергей\appdata\local\temp\120.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.267, BitDefender: IRC-Worm.Generic.10514, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.VB.adwx -> c:\users\сергей\appdata\local\temp\248.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.267, BitDefender: IRC-Worm.Generic.10514, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.VB.adwx -> c:\users\сергей\appdata\local\temp\507.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.267, BitDefender: IRC-Worm.Generic.10514, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.VB.adwx -> c:\users\сергей\appdata\local\temp\396.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.267, BitDefender: IRC-Worm.Generic.10514, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.VB.adwx -> c:\users\сергей\appdata\local\temp\872.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.267, BitDefender: IRC-Worm.Generic.10514, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Veslorn.uw -> c:\windows\system32\brzpoulsgvb.dllWorm.Win32.AutoIt.rm -> f:\thumbs.db ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.9108, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2591950 )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.rm -> c:\windows\system32\fdisk.com ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.9108, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2591950 )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.rm -> e:\thumbs.db ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.9108, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2591950 )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.rm -> d:\thumbs.db ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.9108, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2591950 )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.rm -> c:\thumbs.db ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.9108, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2591950 )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

